# List of recognized subspecialties



## mhstrauss (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone have a list (or link to any resources) of Medicare-approved/recognized physician subspecialties?  This link is all I can find:

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Provide...iderSupEnroll/Downloads/TaxonomyCrosswalk.pdf

I have a few Neurologists that are making the argument that, since they have specific fellowships beyond general Neurology (Multiple Sclerosis, Movement Disorders, Sleep Disorders, etc), they would be able to bill a new patient visit for a Medicare patient who has been seen by another Neurologist in our group within the last 3 years.  I want to find proof (preferably from CMS) that these are recognized subspecialties before I make any changes to our protocols.

Appreciate any help anyone can give, TIA!!


----------

